
Oglivy's smart dress shows how often women are groped at clubs - ohjeez
https://qz.com/quartzy/1477709/oglivys-smart-dress-shows-how-often-women-are-groped-at-clubs/
======
throwaway5250
"[W]e see a heat-map version of it steadily light up in the areas where the
women are being grabbed: mostly the lower back, backside, and arms."

This isn't exactly what the word "groped" conjures up in my mind. (I don't
frequent the club scene, though, and I don't know anything about Brazilian
culture.)

------
gyyfl
Nice demonstration. I'd like to see something similar done with men (not
trying to undercut the point, just seriously wondering).

